# New Pictures of Buddy



## Gini (Jul 6, 2007)

Here are the pictures I took of Buddy today. He really is a sweet boy! Again photo's don't do him justice

he's beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## debjs (Jul 6, 2007)

He is absolutely beautiful. How tall is he?


----------



## Gizzmoe (Jul 6, 2007)

wow he is beautiful. :aktion033:


----------



## Gini (Jul 6, 2007)

I have not measured him yet. The former owner says 30- 32 inches. I will get the measurements on Monday when I take him to the vet.


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 6, 2007)

: aw he is cute. I hope you found him a good home.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jul 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]HE's gorgeous. Did you say he was used to kids? I'm trying to help a family here in Mass find a good mini. They have 3 girls. I have a form for them to fill out I will be contacting them today or tomorrow. [/SIZE]

CHristy


----------



## Gini (Jul 7, 2007)

Christy..

He was with kids the last 4 years.


----------



## debjs (Jul 7, 2007)

Wish I had a way to get him here, I'd love to foster and adopt him!


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 12, 2007)

AWWWWWW I like him too.



:

I have no more room though.

Amanda


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 14, 2007)

Buddy arrived today to be fostered here until adoption... that is one GORGEOUS boy! come on everybody, he is too special to pass up!



:


----------



## Marty (Jul 18, 2007)

Very nice condition!

Put him on the sales board!


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 20, 2007)

Gini said:


> Here are the pictures I took of Buddy today. He really is a sweet boy! Again photo's don't do him justice
> 
> he's beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 20, 2007)

congrats,

hope buddy will be with you.

take care and enjoy him whoever does get him.


----------

